# 1952? Montgomery Wards Hawthorne Bike



## abqpropguy (Oct 9, 2013)

*i am moving this thread to here as it seems more appropriate.....thanks!!!*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?48063-1952-Montgomery-Wards-Hawthorne-Bike


Hello all!

I just recently picked up this MW Hawthorne bike and I have gone thru the threads here on The Cabe and I am pretty sure it is a 1952 model. 

I am not a bike guy....but this bike is so cool....I think I am going to be!!! I also bought a 1939 Goodyear Reliance bike for my wife....I will post a separate thread for that!

*I am looking for wheels and a skip tooth chain for this.....if anyone has suggestions on where to locate these it would be greatly appreciated!*


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2013)

I had this same model/year bike. You should have posted in the Balloon Tire section. This bike came with 26" x 2.125" tires. I believe the rims are common smooth (flat) Lobdells. It looks like you are missing the cahinguard as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## abqpropguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I had this same model/year bike. You should have posted in the Balloon Tire section. This bike came with 26" x 2.125" tires. I believe the rims are common smooth (flat) Lobdells. It looks like you are missing the cahinguard as well. V/r Shawn




I realized that after I posted it 

Thanks for the response!!!

I am going to repost this in that section!!!! Come give me advice on where I can find the stuff I need (I am such a novice on bikes)

Thanks!!!


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Jess

I have a very nice set of Lobdel wheels I will get them out over the weekend and get some pics on here. Is there something wrong with the chain laying on the floor next to the bike? I do have a chain and possibly the gaurd.

Frank


----------



## abqpropguy (Oct 11, 2013)

frankster41 said:


> Hi Jess
> 
> I have a very nice set of Lobdel wheels I will get them out over the weekend and get some pics on here. Is there something wrong with the chain laying on the floor next to the bike? I do have a chain and possibly the gaurd.
> 
> Frank




Thanks Frank! 
That would be awesome! I really want to get this bike rolling and ride it! The chain is from a 1939? Goodyear bike I picked up with this Hawthorne! I need to see if the chain will fit on either bike....but will still need one chain!

Thanks again!!
Jess


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 11, 2013)

*pics*

here are the pics of the parts I will send a PM to you for the business end of this


----------



## abqpropguy (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Frank! I will take em!!!


----------

